# Old BUR



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Went and looked at a roof the other day, we installed it in July of 1983, have serviced it every 2 or so years since then, house has changed hands since the original owner and the new owners have used us for this roof level ever since. 

Not to bad for a 3 ply with gravel.

The best part after talking with the lady for over an hour she said "cheaper is not always better". :thumbup:


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

All I see is a bunch of rocks. You at the beach?


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

Looks like it’s in decent shape. Any other info? Any leaks? Is the gravel still embedded in the asphalt pretty good? Any major repairs over the years? I’d like to hear what the total Life cycle cost per square foot she has paid for this roof over the years. This is a great case study you should definitely elaborate.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Grumpy said:


> All I see is a bunch of rocks. You at the beach?


I wish :thumbup:



Pie said:


> Looks like it’s in decent shape. Any other info? Any leaks? Is the gravel still embedded in the asphalt pretty good? Any major repairs over the years? I’d like to hear what the total Life cycle cost per square foot she has paid for this roof over the years. This is a great case study you should definitely elaborate.


We will deal with the roof on the house as I have the most info on it. The original roof on the garage was over laid by a fast talker with plywood and rapid roof. None of the plywood seams had fabric over them so we will say it is a mess. 

On the main house:

The house was built in the 1960's, The original roof was a BUR direct to the T & G deck. We removed that roof and installed the new one in July of 1983. All flashings were replaced the only thing reused was the commercial style gutter. 22 or 20 ga galvanized soldered seams. 

The new roof consists of 1" layer of urethane mechanically fastened to the wood deck, joints taped. 1/2" coverboard mopped to base layer. 3 ply fiberglass felts and a flood coat with gravel. 

SF on main level 1444

$ per SF $2.75 +/- 

Total repairs and service for the last 29 years. $1,000 +/- First service call was around 1994 or so when it transfered to the new owners. Most of this was just inspection fee's a few repairs mostly at the gutter line, it was a one piece drip/gutter, not my favorite on BUR's. Also doing touch up work like caulking rain collars and such. Rock is still embedded well with the asphalt, the house has good shade from the large trees.

Total cost over the last 29 years right around $5000.00 . Cost per year on the roof $172.00 +/-


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> All I see is a bunch of rocks. You at the beach?


 
Beach is in North Dakota...:laughing:


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

1985gt said:


> We will deal with the roof on the house as I have the most info on it. The original roof on the garage was over laid by a fast talker with plywood and rapid roof. None of the plywood seams had fabric over them so we will say it is a mess.
> 
> On the main house:
> 
> ...


How amazing is this? I love the info, and it appears this roof will keep going. 3 ply and gravel isnt even a high end roof. I have specified many 4 ply with a mod cap and gravel. I would expect no less than 50 years from those roofs. 

Thanks for the info on this. Its pretty cool when you can see the effects of inflation. I try and explain this to people with Life cycle costing now and they just cant see it. I suggest you put together a blog/case study on this project and post it on the blog section with good keywords. Owners can learn alot from this. Talk about a cost effective roof. Neighbors have all had 2 or 3 roofs I bet.

My hats off to you. This is why to this day I believe in a good gravel surfaced BUR


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Pie in the Sky said:


> How amazing is this? I love the info, and it appears this roof will keep going. 3 ply and gravel isnt even a high end roof. I have specified many 4 ply with a mod cap and gravel. I would expect no less than 50 years from those roofs.
> 
> Thanks for the info on this. Its pretty cool when you can see the effects of inflation. I try and explain this to people with Life cycle costing now and they just cant see it. I suggest you put together a blog/case study on this project and post it on the blog section with good keywords. Owners can learn alot from this. Talk about a cost effective roof. Neighbors have all had 2 or 3 roofs I bet.
> 
> My hats off to you. This is why to this day I believe in a good gravel surfaced BUR


The once piece reused gutter I believe is the major down fall of the roof. We've put on a lot of the 3 plys and gravel on houses. Good price point and a good roof. On commercial building when budget allows we will put on a 3ply with a smooth mod cap sheet and gravel or a 4 ply felt. Good tough roofs. I'm pretty proud of this one also, goes to show you how good a BUR roof really is.


----------

